# Lamentation and Prayer - on the notes B-A-C-H



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

This a kind of symphonic Kyrie with the main theme based on the famous 4-note pattern "B-A-C-H". The first part is a painful lamentation in g-minor which is followed by a solemn prayer-like Choral in Eb-Major.

www.gerdprengel.de/Lamentation_and_Prayer.mp3

www.gerdprengel.de/Lamentation_and_Prayer.pdf (score)

I hope you'll enjoy it ...

Gerd


----------

